# Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?



## HAPE-1909 (2. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes "Problem":

Ich wollte ein Echolot (Lowrance Elite 4x) an eine Gelbatterie anschließen.

Die Batterie (Gel) ist eine 12 V - 80 ah

Nun steht in der Beschreibung des Echolotes, das eine 3 Ampere-Sicherung zwischengeschaltet werden muss.
Dies hab ich nun zusammengebastelt und wollte die Kabelenden (die an die Batterie gehen) an Krokodilklemmen befestigen, um das ganze möglichst einfach und schnell anzuschließen.

Im Elektroladen meinte der Verkäufer, ich könnte das ganze nicht an eine 12V-80ah Batterie anschließen, da dann sofort die 3 Ampere-Sicherung durchknallen würde, da die Leistung der Batterie viel zu stark sei.
Schön und gut - klingt im ersten Moment für mich als absoluten Laien mehr oder weniger plausibel.

Auf der anderen Seite werden Echolote doch auch ganz oft an kleinen Gel-Batterien mit 12V-7ah angeschlossen. Damit wäre - laut Aussage vom Verkäufer - die Sicherung doch auch überlastet. Zwar nicht so stark, aber immer noch...

Hatte gedacht, das ich das Echolot einfach an die Batterie anschließen könnte, da die 12V ja nicht überschritten werden und ich die 80ah der Batterie nicht als Stärke sondern eher als Ausdauerzeichen eingestuft habe.


Oder ist die Aussage jetzt vollkommen falsch und ich kann das Echolot ganz normal an die Batterie anschließen?

Die Batterie ist eigentlich für einen Elektromotor gedacht - wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich gern Motor und Echo zeitgleich darüber laufen lassen.
Wenn dies nicht möglich wäre, würde ich mir entsprechend fürs Echo ne kleine 12V-7ah dazu kaufen.


Hat da jemand ne kurze und präzise Auskunft, ob der Verkäufer richtig liegt oder ob ich das - wie geplant - anschließen kann?


----------



## 63°Nord (2. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Der Verkäufer hat Unfug erzählt. Echo anklemmen und gut is`.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*



63°Nord schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hat Unfug erzählt. Echo anklemmen und gut is`.




Besten Dank!

Das wollte ich hören, hab ich mir auch schwer vorstellen können.

Beides (Echo und Motor an einer Batterie) ist auch möglich, oder?


----------



## Killerschnauze (2. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Der Verkäufer sollte sich schämen und am besten seinen Job überdenken. Die Sicherung sichert nur die Leitung zum Echolot ab, damit im Kurzschlussfall nichts anfängt zu brennen....

Du kannst auch den Motor und das Echolot an die Batterie klemmen, auch hier muss die Sicherung ran.
Sicherung sollte möglichst nahe an der Batterie platziert werden (Abstand kleiner als der Abstand zwischen beiden Batteriepolen, allgemein gilt ein Abstand <30cm)


----------



## Potti87 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

die 80ah sagen doch eigentlich nur was über die Stromabgabedauer im geladenen Zustand, oder lieg ich da falsch? Ausschlaggebend dürften die 12V sein.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!

Genau so hatte ich es mit meinem wenigen Wissen auch in Erinnerung gehabt.

Aber wenn man es nicht zu 100% weiß und dann von nem (eigentlichen) Fachmann komplett anders hört, kommt man doch ein paar Zweifel...


----------



## Chiforce (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Der Verkäufer ist scheinbar ein Verkäufer, und keine Elektrofachkraft.........

Wieviel Strom da fließt ist abhängig vom Verbraucher, also dem Echolot in dem Fall, und wenn der Echolothersteller eine 3A Sicherung empfiehlt, dann ist das der Verwendung entsprechend.

Eine Sicherung interessiert überhauptnicht, was da als Energiequelle dranhängt, und wenns ein russischer Atomreaktor mit 10 Gigawatt ist.....

Eine Sicherung wird ja auch so dimensioniert, daß sie den Normalbetrieb des Verbrauchers sicherstellt, aber bei Störungen so früh wie möglich die Verbindung trennt.

Also den Angaben des Echolotherstellers vertrauen.


----------



## Chiforce (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Noch als Nachtrag, der Verkäufer ist scheinbar der Meinung, 80Ah Batterie, also 80A Sicherung #q

"A" und "Ah" sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Begriffe.

Und auch eine 12V/7Ah Betterie schafft locker einen Kurzschlussstrom von 200A bis 300A 

Die 80Ah wird bestimmt so bei 500A bis 800A Kurzschlussstrom liegen (je nach Fabrikat).

Also dem "Verkäufer" würde ich ja was erzählen, oder jenachdem die Krokodilklemmen an die Augen klemmen.


----------



## antonio (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

wie chiforce schon sagte der verkäufer hat keinen plan.
es fließt immer nur so viel strom wie der verbraucher(echolot) ziehen will.
die spannungsquelle(akku/batterie) gibt keinen strom von alleine ab sondern läßt ihn sich vom verbraucher nehmen.
du kannst also auch nen 1000 ah akku dranhängen da passiert gar nichts außer das das echo länger laufen kann.
nur die spannung des verbrauchers und des akkus müssen übereinstimmen.

antonio


----------



## racoon (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Beides (Echo und Motor an einer Batterie) ist auch möglich, oder?



Das kann zu Störungen in der Darstellung führen,  wenn Lot und Motor gleichzeitig laufen.


----------



## antonio (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

noch ein tip, laß die krokos weg und nimm so etwas:

http://www.amazon.de/Batterie-Polklemmen-Schnellklemmen-Batteriepolklemmen-Batterieklemmen/dp/B00AQRLHEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383471044&sr=8-1&keywords=batterie+schnellklemmen


----------



## Tommes63 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

#6





racoon schrieb:


> Das kann zu Störungen in der Darstellung führen,  wenn Lot und Motor gleichzeitig laufen.


Ist mir schon passiert. Ich kenne zwar das Elite 4x nicht, aber versuch mal auf dem Display die Spannung anzeigen zu lassen. Bei meinem (Mark 5x Pro) geht das.
Ich hab nur ne 44er Autobatterie im Boot und wenn ich mit E Motor fahre sollte die Spannung nicht unter 12V kommen. Darüber is alles i.O. (Aussage vom Servicetechniker) Laut Hersteller vertragen sie 10-17V.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*



racoon schrieb:


> Das *kann* zu Störungen in der Darstellung führen, wenn Lot und Motor gleichzeitig laufen.


 
Richtig : KANN! 
Aber es "darf" nicht.
 Ansonsten  sind Motor u.o. Echo Murks bzw. mit Mängeln behaftet.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Richtig : KANN!
> Aber es "darf" nicht.
> Ansonsten  sind Motor u.o. Echo Murks bzw. mit Mängeln behaftet.



Es als "Murks" oder "mit Mängeln behaftet" zu bezeichnen,find ich etwas oberflächig.
Es kommt immer darauf an,welchen Motor und welche Batterie man nimmt und wie man fährt.



> Das *kann* zu Störungen in der Darstellung führen, wenn Lot und Motor gleichzeitig laufen.


Das ist totaler Quatsch.
Ich kenn genügend Leute,die Echolot und Motor auf einer Batterie laufen haben und keine Störungen haben.
Störungen treten auf,wenn man zu schnell fährt und das Echolot mit der Darstellung nicht mehr nachkommt.
Wie will man denn sonst eine markante Stelle finden,wenn man erst den Motor abstellen muss und dann das Echolot einschalten.Da bist Du ja dann locker über so manch interessante Stelle hinweg.

Desweiteren würde ich die Krokoklemmen ebenfalls weglassen und sie durch die Bajonettverschlüsse ersetzen.
Vorteil...sie sind genau so schnell zu wechseln,wie mit Krokoklemmen und durch das evtl. Geschunkel lösen sich die Krokoklemmen garantiert.

Hast Du denn im Bekannten- oder Freundeskreis keinen Elektriker,der Dir da mal behilflich sein kann ?


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*



> Es kommt immer darauf an,welchen Motor und welche Batterie man nimmt und wie man fährt.


 
Nö . 
Vom Motor darf keine Störung ausgehen und das Echo muß so abgeschirmt sein das es nicht durch evt. Störungen in der beinflußt wird.
Alles andere ist Murks oder mangelhaft.


----------



## pxrxx12 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Es ist wirklich so, dass häufig viel Unsinn erzählt wird, weil wir allesamt Laien sind. Ich fahre jährlich nach Norwegen und immer meine portable Einheit (augenblicklich Garmin 50s) dabei, die ich im gemieteten Boot an die Bordbatterie anschließe. Kroklemmen grundsätzlich nein! Ist für eine sichere Verbindung beim Bootsbetrieb viel zu unsicher. Da sind Kurzschlüsse durch eine sich lösende Klemme schon fast vorprogrammiert. Wenn direkt an die Batterie angeschlossen werden muss, sollte man Schraubverbindungen benutzen, die sicher halten. Zweiadriges Kabel 1mm Durchmesser, am anderen Ende schließt man mit isolierten Kabelschuhen das EchoStromkabel an. Das verbleibt bis zur Abreise so. Abends das Echogerät abbauen und mitnehmen, alles andere verbleibt im Boot. Der Echostromstecker wird gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt (Blindstecker oder stabile Platiktüte).

Echo und Motor an einer Batterie geht wunderbar. Nur beim Motorstart wird der komplette Saft für den Startvorgang verwendet, dann ist das Echolot für einen Moment weg und startet möglicherweise neu. Ansonsten funktioniert das Nebeneinander völlig problemlos. Wenn das anders wäre, könnte kein Bootsbesitzer sein Boot mit einem Echolot ausstatten, wenn nicht eine zweite Batterie an Bord wäre und das ist bei keinem Boot, das ich bisher gemietet habe, der Fall gewesen.

Wie stark die Batterie an Board ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, die 3A Sicherung des Echos schützt das Echolot, eine solche Stromstärke würde das Echo im normalen Betrieb (ca 10 Watt im Kombibetrieb) niemals ziehen. Mein Auto hat z.B. eine 100AH Batterie an der auch das Autoradio angeschlossen ist und das braucht nicht mal ein Drittel des Stroms eines Echolotgerätes.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Na ich klink mich auch mal wieder ein - der Beitrag ist ja noch immer aktiv.

Also ich war nun vor knapp 1,5 Wochen das erste Mal mit dem eigenen Boot raus.
Habe dann Echo und Motor an eine Batterie (mit Schraubzwingen) angeschlossen.
Lief absolut problemlos - insgesamt ca. 6h auf dem Wasser gewesen.
Null Störungen gehabt!
Weder beim Kombi-Betrieb (fahren und Echo) oder bei ein/ausschalten des Motors.


----------



## racoon (17. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme,  dass wir von Elektro -Motoren sprechen und nicht von Benzinern ? E-Motoren dürften in Norwegen fehl am Platze sein, da benötigt man die Batterie nur zum Starten, im Betrieb hat sie Pause.


----------



## pxrxx12 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Technische Frage - Echolot an Batterie anschließen!?*

Ich habe nur von Benzin Motoren gesprochen. Bei E-Motoren siehst das Ganze vielleicht ein wenig anders aus, was das Störpotential anlangt. Trotzdem sollte ein Parallelbetrieb problemlos möglich sein.


----------

